# Opinions On Brown Strap Black Dial?



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

My new Poljot came with a black strap but I am a khaki kinda guy at work so brown belt and brown shoes don't seem to gel with the black strap that came with the Blue Angel.

When I was looking at Breitling I came across a Navitimer with black dial and brown croc.

Opionions? I don't think it looks bad...I think.









Thanks in advance!!!! The pic aint to great as I just snapped it under the desk lamp.Sorry










Two more bad photos!!!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

most of my black dialed watches are one tan/brown straps... and the white ones too... !


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice one - the brown strap suits the Blue Angels very well









Brown strap/black dial is an excellent combination IMO.

Here's my RLT GMT on a brown alligator:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great fan of brown on black myself - a natural combination for the right watch:



















My personal favourite (must get another if I can ever afford one)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep I like brown on black too.

btw couldn't take my eyes off your avatar so didn't really notice your watch, sorry


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys!!!

I thought so too. A while back I got slammed on another site for Brown on Black. Gues they were weird purists!

Thanks!!!

OH and I do love that Avatar myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!

D.J


----------

